# Rendering video from webcam problem



## SIFE (Apr 2, 2011)

Finally my webcam is working but now I have another problem: when I start *pwcview* the video show as cuts, I tried to run with low/high resolution but it doesn't work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2011)

What is 





> the video show as cuts


?


----------



## SIFE (Apr 2, 2011)

As oblongs, boxes.


----------



## SIFE (Apr 8, 2011)

I found this faq, when I tried this solution I get:

```
Custom: Unrecoverable syntax error while parsing pipeline "ffmpegcolorspace ! video/x-raw-yuv,format=(fourcc)YV12 ! ffmpegcolorspace ! 
xvimagesink" ! ffmpegcolorspace ! autovideosink
```


----------

